# Viaduct bridge relocation



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I started a new project a few weeks ago. I was having some trouble with long wheel based locos on the S turn leading in to the Janesville viaduct. So I decided to move the bridge and eliminate the tunnel while in the process. The trains will have a much straighter run crossing the bridge which will relieve stress on the car couplers allowing for longer maybe 100 car trains. I also started a second curved wooded bridge just down rails from the Janesville viaduct.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Real nice work your doing. Good looking layout. Looks like it's just going to get better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Randy. I always wanted to run a 100 car train so the bridge relocation was a necessity step.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like your going after it.  Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

All most finished with my wooden bridge project. The local hobbies shops didn't have small enough scale wood for me to finish the bridge's hand rails. I'll have to order some. I think I may have over stained the walkway but I did just applied it. Maybe it will look better when it's dry, otherwise I'll have to fix it. The next time you see the bridge will be in a video I'm doing. The video will also include some volunteer fireman, doing their thing?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The trestle looks great, waiting for a video.

Magic


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Magic you wouldn't know what size scale wood I would need for the walkway hand rails? I think it would be a true 1 inch by 5 I'm guessing. In scale wood that would be what?

George


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A scale one inch in HO is about the thickness of light card stock. You could cut this from a strip of cardstock and save yourself an internet order.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Michael maybe I'll try that. It's not the order it's the shipping charge usually more then the order. 

George


----------

